# University



## DaniB (Sep 5, 2002)

Hey guys!The boring part:Im from London but go to University in Loughborough near Nottingham. I havent found anyone close to me but I would like to find some diet specialists around either of these areas. ANy ideas?My Point:But anyhow just an idea ,is anyone interested in making an awareness of IBS at Universities? It has become apparent to me that it is a common occurence for IBS sufferers to be diagnosed whilst at their university life. Being students and all it seems like that we're the ones that have to do all the work (grrrrr) to tell others whats going on the world.If we could make it aware to student unions then, which from my knowledge they dont, they can help out in raising money for research. I dont think this exists but if it does I would be really interested in helping out. If it doesnt then Id love it if we could all make it happen. The more money for research, the more time for research and the quicker it gets done the quicker we get better. A very big vision, but im fed up of just complaining.Theres alot of us students, lazy as some of us might be but I'm up for giving it a go.If anyone knows anything or is interested please speak up!DaniXXXXXXX


----------



## WaveyR (Jul 22, 2002)

I haven't come across any specialists around here yet (Nottingham), or at Uni (Loughbrough as well!!).Some of these ideas sound good, but the lazy student problem could get in the way.I'll post again later when I've got more time







Wavey


----------



## Nikki (Jul 11, 2000)

I posted about IBS on my uni message board and recived no replies at all. Nobody there seems interested. I am from London.I would be interested in doing this also.


----------

